# My Pigeon Bites!



## Lloyd OBrien (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I hope this question isn't really dumb. --I found a baby pigeon in early spring and raised it. It's a fine pet, he (I think) lives outside,and he follows me all around the farm. He spends lots of his time with our two dogs who are his special friends. ---My problem is that he bites so much. He often lands on my shoulder, starts his sounds and starts biting my ear, or what ever he can get a hold of. If I put my hand to him he bites my finger . When company comes, he flys on their shoulder and, you guessed it, bites them. At times he even bites the dogs until they end up snapping at him or getting up and leaving.-----Can some of you folks, who know a whole lot more about pigeons than I do, explain this behavior? Is it a mating thing? A territorial thing? Does any one have any advice on how to handle the behavior? I really love the little fellow but he sure gets trying at times. ---Thanks so much for any advice anyone can give me.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Lloyd,

It sounds to me that it's a mating behavior. My male pigeon does that to my hand when I reach in his cage. He also does it out of his cage, but never when he's on me. 

Are there other pigeons around? It would be good for him to find a mate. 

Julie


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Welcome aboard!









Yup, they bite! They bite in play. They bite in ritual. They bite when they mean it! Some bite more than others (they're as individual as any of us). 

Our three pijjes are pretty tame, so they bite mostly in play, i.e., "Spider Creatures!"









Wait till you get "wing slapped" the first time!







Scold him gently and playfully, and love them up when he bites inappropriately. Or just give him his space at those times...

Of the twenty plus birds we keep, the pigeons are among the most friendly--and least dangerous! You need more interaction with your little charge, that's all.

And you're right. They make most excellent pets! Click on "resources" above and navigate this entire site for information. 
Post any other questions here, on Pigeon-Talk. 

Bye the bye, there was nothing dumb about your question! Communication is everything! 

PIGEONS FOREVER!!! 

--Ray


----------



## critrman (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey Lloyd, 

Where do you live? I have a Female(Feral) Pigeon you can have...It sounds like your bird is in need of a companion....I have looked for a Male for her but am willing to let her go to someone who is in need of a Female

Mark


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi
Biting is natural for pigeons. Ours snaps alot - I think males tend to bite more than females do, though. He also "boxes" with my husband - by "boxes" I mean "wing-slapping", though he seldom does with me, so it's a playing type of slapping. We once had an FBI agent at our house about three years ago and he got snapped, too. However ours knows better than to snap someone in the face. Hands are fine, but faces are off-limits. Regards, Danielle.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Tooty loves bitting people..He HATES people's feet and will run after anyone to bite them!! lol
He also bites other people's hands but not mine







!
When someone pokes their finger at him he bites like crazy and then I give him my hand and you can see in his eyes he turns so gently, preens my hand and then in 1 sec he goes back to biting the other person like crazy...HE IS SO SWEET!!

Mary


----------



## Lloyd OBrien (Aug 13, 2002)

I sure appreciate all of the help you folks have given! I think I'll also try just biting him back!! (grin)


----------

